# 1968 Schwinn 5 spd Fenderless?



## Callahooney1 (Mar 2, 2022)

Picked this up a while back but before listing it I'm wondering if this was originally a fenderless model? And if not how to tell?  Serial # is AD05427.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 2, 2022)

Callahooney1 said:


> Picked this up a while back but before listing it I'm wondering if this was originally a fenderless model? And if not how to tell?  Serial # is AD05427.
> 
> View attachment 1581002
> 
> ...



Killer bike, are there any wear marks where the fenders would have been mounted? Any markings from mounting screws on rear brackets? It looks like it never had fenders from what I can see.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Mar 2, 2022)

Ah, good call. I didn't notice, but will check it out


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 2, 2022)

Very cool , I don’t see many 5 speed coppers


----------



## jammer (Mar 2, 2022)

Yes, fenderless model for sure. Sometimes they are found with dealer installed fenders, but it is correct without the fenders. January of 1968, a one year color for that model.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Mar 2, 2022)

Thank you for that info.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 2, 2022)

Nice bike


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 3, 2022)

68


----------



## Callahooney1 (Mar 3, 2022)

Very cool, nice condition too!


----------

